
Show HN: Cloudboost.io – open-source BaaS platform just like Firebase - valeria_m23
https://cloudboost.io
======
wumms
Code:
[https://github.com/CloudBoost/cloudboost](https://github.com/CloudBoost/cloudboost)

------
whydoineedthis
The UI is super broken on mobile, hard to believe it would perform as well as
Firebase.

